# Awesome SS cranks?



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have some $$ to burn and Im looking to get a SS specific crank. Carbon, shiny, stiff, lightweight, whatever tickles your fancy. I'd love to hear what you have and/or want because Im running out of ideas.


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

You don't need SS specific cranks per say. XTR's will work just fine, but if you're set on a set of SS specific cranks then check out Sram, you can go with their DH cranks or get the X0's and use the new MRP spiderless ring, or Truvativ Noir, or Race Face Next


----------



## textbookonewk (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of modified XTR m960's. Trim the spider to eliminate the big ring mounting holes, sand them down and polish them up to a shiny finish, or have them coated. Get yourself a 102bcd SS ring from Blackspire, or HBC if you can wait several months. Lighter and stiffer than carbon (arguably)


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

What are good cranks that have removable spiders?


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cormac said:


> What are good cranks that have removable spiders?


All I know of is XO and maybe X9/7(?)


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like the look of the white industries eno cranks. The black chainring and silver crank arms look purdy. 
I'll be building up my first SS soon and this will more that likely be on it.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I like my W.I. Eno cranks a lot , spiderless is really nice
no more ring bolts to mess with chain tension is more
balanced , the W.I. chainring has held up great trough 
mud and grit , I paired it with Phil wood BB very
solid and smooth.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lonecrow said:


> I like my W.I. Eno cranks a lot , spiderless is really nice
> no more ring bolts to mess with chain tension is more
> balanced , the W.I. chainring has held up great trough
> mud and grit , I paired it with Phil wood BB very
> solid and smooth.


As of now I have a SLX bb and crank, sdo you think WI's Eno system is worth the extra $ it would cost for a new bb and rings? Also, I have never had a problem with oblong chainrings, so Im not sure that constant chain tension would be that big of an attraction for me. What's your opinion?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

textbookonewk said:


> I'm a big fan of modified XTR m960's. Trim the spider to eliminate the big ring mounting holes, sand them down and polish them up to a shiny finish, or have them coated. Get yourself a 102bcd SS ring from Blackspire, or HBC if you can wait several months. Lighter and stiffer than carbon (arguably)


Just picked these up for my One9 from the mtbr classifieds (with 34 tooth HBC Ti ring)










SPP


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay, another opportunity to post pics of my cranks! (no longer on this frame though)


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hollowgram SL SS*

My preference is the 960SS modified cranks. They are hard to beat for durability, stiffness, and light weight. Instead of posting another pic of the 960's here is something different, might be considered awesome of by some folks.

Cannondale Hollowgram SL 175mm with 116mm axle, 110bcd spider, with a HBC 32t titanium ring. Token ring bolts and Token Tiramic BB30 bearings. The total weight of this set is 534g.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I've looked at the WI enos thinking of picking up a pair in the distant future and having them powder coated white...or anoed which would be better for cranks since the shoes rub against em?


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

I like the e*thirteen XCX cranks. I have had good luck with them.

e*thirteen components


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

My settup.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Posted before but I'm fond of my bead blasted XTR M952 's with 32t Profile Racing Imperial BMX sprocket.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pea-Ta said:


> My settup.


Thats pretty sick looking


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

there's a whole thread about cranks, and they are all awesome.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/post-your-up-cranks-415883.html


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Pea-Ta said:


> My settup.


Exactly what I want. What crank is that BTW? The X.7?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I notice that none of the cranks shown here have bash guards. Most of SS riders I know use a bashguard. I currently have the spiderless HBC ring on X0 cranks and haven't had any problems, and the ring is pretty small and rarely hits obstacles, but I do worry when it does crash into rocks. I have a double spider for the X0 cranks, and I'm considering putting an HBC ring and bashguard on them.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Love my WI ENO's with Ti HBC.

XTR 951's with HBC are nice too (on a different bike)


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

jabrabu said:


> I notice that none of the cranks shown here have bash guards. Most of SS riders I know use a bashguard. I currently have the spiderless HBC ring on X0 cranks and haven't had any problems, and the ring is pretty small and rarely hits obstacles, but I do worry when it does crash into rocks.


Actually, after buying my XTR 960s that was one of my biggest worries (nobody makes one for a 102 bcd, and I don't really like how the bb mounted ones look), as I have never had a crank with no bashguard.

Some have said that the chain protects the chainring to a degree, although chains aren't that strong.

I did order an HBC 32 tooth (currently have a 34) to gain a little ground clearance, but most people who ride the trails where I live to run bashguards.

One thig I DO like is that it is lighter and looks really cool without one...

SPP


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

SlowPokePete said:


> Some have said that the chain protects the chainring to a degree, although chains aren't that strong.
> 
> IOne thig I DO like is that it is lighter and looks really cool without one...
> 
> SPP


Yes, but what protects the chain? I worry that smashing my chain into a rock will damage or break it.

It does look nicer without one, though, especially with a spiderless setup or those modified 960's.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

"Most SS riders I know use a bash guard"???? Really? Man where I live out here in MD, hardly any have them. 

Since the chain wraps around the chainwheel/sprocket I have not seen any problems with mine and I have been riding without a bash guard ever since...well hell, now that I think about it, I have never run a bash guard even when i was geared.

I personally run the modded M960 w/ a 32t HBC ring. Crazy8 did the finishing work and coatings on mine and I tell you, they come back to you looking like a brand new crank!

Crazy8, I am digging those Hollow Grams. If I had a BB30 I would certainly be trying to figure out how to get a pair! The fact that the whole set up weighs what my crank arms alone weigh is just sickening!

OP, as far as not so round chainrings, well, that is not saying that we are buying Q rotors or Biopace. We are stating that some have been a little off. This is not so much to say that the ring is not round (they are actually about as round as you can get them). I think the issue comes in if the mounting holes are off ever so slightly. This in turns ends up creating tight/loose spots in the chain tension.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

1SPD said:


> "Most SS riders I know use a bash guard"???? Really?


Actually, not most SS riders ... for SS, I've noticed a mixture of those who do and those who don't. I was referring to most riders here in general...most of whom ride geared bikes, with bashguards.

I live in Westchester County, NY, so we do have lots of logs to go over, etc on typical trails around here.

SPP


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

SlowPokePete said:


> Actually, not most SS riders ... for SS, I've noticed a mixture of those who do and those who don't. I was referring to most riders here in general...most of whom ride geared bikes, with bashguards.
> 
> I live in Westchester County, NY, so we do have lots of logs to go over, etc on typical trails around here.
> 
> SPP


There are ways to get over logs without hitting your chainring.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

This polished set of 960SS cranks include a 32t HBC ring that has a Chromex ceramic coating are in route to Madrid, Spain where single ring use is very rare. They will add a bit of "Bling" to a new custom Crisp frame. I was told the frame builder is an American working his craft in Italy.


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

middleburn rs8 x types would top my list


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

ne_dan said:


> There are ways to get over logs without hitting your chainring.


Tell me more; is this some kind of crazy RI voodoo you're practicing?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

ne_dan said:


> There are ways to get over logs without hitting your chainring.


I know that already but thanks :madman:

Some logs are bigger than others. I just try and be A LOT more careful about it now.

SPP


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

1SPD said:


> OP, as far as not so round chainrings, well, that is not saying that we are buying Q rotors or Biopace. We are stating that some have been a little off. This is not so much to say that the ring is not round (they are actually about as round as you can get them). I think the issue comes in if the mounting holes are off ever so slightly. This in turns ends up creating tight/loose spots in the chain tension.


I guess my chain ring bolt holes are spot on then :thumbsup:


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

My vote would be the White Industries. Classic looking and spiderless!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's a set ancient Dura Ace set up for single speed. Might not be what your looking for but awesome IMO


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> This polished set of 960SS cranks include a 32t HBC ring that has a Chromex ceramic coating are in route to Madrid, Spain where single ring use is very rare. They will add a bit of "Bling" to a new custom Crisp frame. I was told the frame builder is an American working his craft in Italy.


I'm a compact (94/58) drive 5-arm man myself, but these cranks are haaaaaawwwwwt :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Black and gold XTR 970. Do these qualify as awesome?


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

^ In a word: yes ^


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

crazy8 said:


> My preference is the 960SS modified cranks. They are hard to beat for durability, stiffness, and light weight. Instead of posting another pic of the 960's here is something different, might be considered awesome of by some folks.
> 
> Cannondale Hollowgram SL 175mm with 116mm axle, 110bcd spider, with a HBC 32t titanium ring. Token ring bolts and Token Tiramic BB30 bearings. The total weight of this set is 534g.


Those Hollowgrams remind me of Swwetwings. God I used to love those cranks. Never could afford a set back in the day when I was a poor college student though.










Personally, I have a set of WI Enos and LOVE them. I also used ot have an old set of Raceface Turbine cranks that were cool.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

*E13's*

Awesome, maybe. Stiff, definitely.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

SlowPokePete said:


> Actually, after buying my XTR 960s that was one of my biggest worries (nobody makes one for a 102 bcd, and I don't really like how the bb mounted ones look), as I have never had a crank with no bashguard.
> 
> SPP


I have the 960s with a HBC bashring and middle ring. I think I may have been one of the first to ask him for one. I haven't looked on his website lately, does he not make them anymore? Since it bolts to the big ring, the bashring is a bit big compared to other cranks where the middle and large ring use the same bolt holes. Second option would be grinding down a worn big ring.

I also have a HBC spiderless ring on 950s on my other bike. Has a nice clean look.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

MTB Pharm said:


> I have the 960s with a HBC bashring and middle ring. I think I may have been one of the first to ask him for one. I haven't looked on his website lately, does he not make them anymore? Since it bolts to the big ring, the bashring is a bit big compared to other cranks where the middle and large ring use the same bolt holes. Second option would be grinding down a worn big ring.
> 
> .


I thought of doing something similar with an X0 double crankset since HBC makes a bashring to fit the 120bcd spider, but the bash would probably be quite a bit bigger than needed for a 32t chainring. I like the extra clearance and lighter weight of a smaller bash guard (or no bash guard).
Although, the one in this photo doesn't look bad:
Lightweight Bash Ring for Sram XX and Other 120bcd Cranks


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

*How?*



pexio said:


> Posted before but I'm fond of my bead blasted XTR M952 's with 32t Profile Racing Imperial BMX sprocket.


How did you accomplish this? I must know.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Find a metal working shop or auto body that has a media blaster. pexio said it was bead blasted, I assume he's referring to glass bead being the media material used.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

If you think you could use it enough to justify the cost, Tractor Supply has pretty inexpensive setups for blasting. You can even do a DIY setup using a compressor and air gun that would work well enough to do a crankset.


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Nubster said:


> If you think you could use it enough to justify the cost, Tractor Supply has pretty inexpensive setups for blasting. You can even do a DIY setup using a compressor and air gun that would work well enough to do a crankset.


That's pretty much what I used: cheap Harbor Freight abrasive blaster, my air compressor, and glass beads. Takes about 15 minutes. Repeat every year or so when the cranks get scratched/scuffed and you want to restore the 'like new' look.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

Whatever you go with - make sure you like the Bottom Bracket that gets paired with the crank. I've learned that regardless of how light, stiff, good looking, ect a crank is, a crank isn't much good if it cannot spin.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Awesome XT Cranks*

Shimano XT 760 and 770 make as awesome single-speed cranks as well :thumbsup:


----------



## the_joshamatic (May 21, 2011)

Pexio - nicely done, dude. And thanks so much for the info via PM (which I can't reply to due to low post count). I want on to the spiderless chainring bandwagon and happen to have a 25t bmx chainwheel sitting in the parts box right now... Although I do see how the Imperial self-aligns, which could perhaps make or break a project like this. Anyway, thanks for info - super cool of you to take the time and much appreciated. Well-done DIY almost always trumps the expensive stuff says this guy.



pexio said:


> That's pretty much what I used: cheap Harbor Freight abrasive blaster, my air compressor, and glass beads. Takes about 15 minutes. Repeat every year or so when the cranks get scratched/scuffed and you want to restore the 'like new' look.


----------



## Ponsoldt (Dec 12, 2011)

Sure look better without bash guards. I guess you can visualize them walking home after a good bash


----------



## BP302 (Oct 6, 2009)

My Specialized carbon cranks with spiderless chain ring.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Right now I'm running 960s modded and coated by Crazy8, with a 32 tooth TA middle ring, which happens to be ramped and pinned, but I aven't had any issues because of it. No pics, but here's the setup it replaced - ENO arms, with a Boone chaniring:


----------



## SSki (May 30, 2012)

*Bombproof on a budget?*

Also posting in Endurance...

Hello, first post here. I'd start a new thread, but I need 5 posts to do it. In short, I'm looking to replace the self-loosening Truvativ crank on my '07 Raleigh XXIX. I know very little about BB/Crankset mechanics. It's an eccentric setup with a Truvativ GXP BB. I will be using the bike primarily for endurance racing and would like something reliable. My current gear is 33:18, which I really like. I'd like to keep the bike for a long time and upgrade it with that mindset.

The shop I ride for has picked out options from Surly and Race Face, mainly because they can replicate the 33T + bash guard setup of the stock Truvativ. Is there anything out there I should be looking at? I've seen beautiful pieces from White Industries, Homebrewed, etc. in various threads. Are these any more robust than offerings from Shimano or SRAM? A bash guard would be nice but isn't absolutely necessary.

The bike cost me less than $400, so I'd like to avoid doubling my investment just to keep it running. Please advise - thank you for your time.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

crazy8 said:


> This polished set of 960SS cranks include a 32t HBC ring that has a Chromex ceramic coating are in route to Madrid, Spain where single ring use is very rare. They will add a bit of "Bling" to a new custom Crisp frame. I was told the frame builder is an American working his craft in Italy.


oh good lord those look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------

